# Wood Pellets in Central Maine?



## tyru007

Anyone have suggestions for places to buy pellets in central Maine location?


----------



## muss

Where bout's in central Maine are ya ?


----------



## tyru007

Brunswick/Topsham Area


----------



## MoeB

Hi, Mainers!  I'm in Bangor.  Do we have anyone from Bangor here in the forum?  I burned Corinth Pellets -- several tons of them -- this past winter.  My last ton I got from Dysart's.  They delivered a one-ton tote for $219/ton.  They have a little three-wheeled forklift type thing and will set them down right inside your garage.  I don't know how far they will deliver for that price though.  You can pick them up for $219/ton in the bags, I think.  Blue Seal Feeds and Needs delivers up here, and so does EBS in Bucksport or Ellsworth.  They charge a little more but don't have a separate delivery charge.  

Good to see some other people from Maine here.  It's great we're getting even more pellet mills on line this year.

Moe


----------



## Xena

I love the food at the Brunswick Diner!
Just had to jump in and say that.
We always used to stop there
on the way up and back from my
Uncles house in Damariscotta.

Staying on topic, if you have any Farm/Tractor supply
places around check them.  Some of them sell wood pellets.
Hope you find some at a good price.


----------



## mjbrown

hi moe,pook, tyru, and muss,
i am mike in hartland maine. i have burned the cubex from st. albans stove shop since i started with the pellet scene. just wanted to know if the corinth pellets are hardwood or soft? have they straightened out the issues they had with their mill? 
   a friend of mine bought a ton this winter and they burned fine, the next ton was complete garbage....he took them back to the place where he bought them and showed them what he had and they refunded his money. thought i would ask before i shell out alot of money , and have problems later on.

btw, do they say corinth pellets, or central maine pellets?

thanx,
mike


----------



## MoeB

Hi, Mike,

As far as I know, the early problems have been straightened out.  I burned several tons and had no problem.  One of my auger motors had to be replaced in a three-year-old Harman Accentra.  I'm still not sure why or if it was related in any way.

Corinth Pellets are softwood.  

Let's hope these new mills coming on line will bring down the price we Mainers are paying for our pellets.  I wish one of these pelletsales.com places would deliver this far north, but so far, everyone seems to say Bangor is not in the "delivery area."  I'm considering getting a coal stove to burn anthracite for the increased BTUs/dollar.  I'd rather burn pellets, but whatever I can do to keep the costs of heating this 1833 cape down I will consider seriously.  

Take care.
Moe


----------



## muss

We actually have quite of few pellet owners in Maine on this site but for the most part they seem to have tapered off because of the heating season quieting down some . I "ran" into people on here from Porter to Sanford plus you Mike from Hartland & an other fella from Waterville . Like i had posted a month or so ago, Pellet Sales would deliver at a drop off point even as far up as Bangor & give a decent price ,that was not posted on their regular website, if there was enough ordered . They have an excellent reputation & were quite nice & willing to work something out , again, if there were enough ordered in 1 load . I had suggested on this site that we could possibly have it dropped off along the 95 corridor or someone's land & we could pick them up with ample time to make several trips to our homes but no one seemed interested . Be it that it may, even though we have 2 pellet mills opening up, one has its supply sold ahead for the next 5 years & the other is also leaning towards industrial sales. That said, price of pellets should not be going down anytime soon but with some effort, we could individually order about 6 tons apiece with enough folks to have a trailer full delivered from them . Food for thought !    Muss


----------



## MoeB

Sounds good to me.  The only problem I have is I don't have a truck.  So I volunteer my place as a drop-off.  I'll be needing eight tons myself.   Do they have a forklift to place them on the ground once they arrive?

Moe


----------



## medan

Im from corinna I hope to have a stove this winter Ill probably try corinth pellets. Dan


----------



## Richardin52

Let me chime in from Farmington.  I have talked to the guy thats putting in the pellet mill in Strong.  He plans on getting going by fall.  

He does not have his pellets sold to some chain store like some people have been saying and he will be selling by the bag or bulk.  Have not gotten any prices out of him yet.


----------



## Richardin52

By the way, I'm still running my pellet boiler and have not shut it down yet.  I was just heating hot water in my apartment house until this cold weather.  It uses about a bag a day when it's hot out to heat water and maybe a little heat at night for four one bedroom units.  

I know that the unit does not run as effeciently like this but I hate changing back over to oil.  So long as I spend the same amount as I would on oil I'll stick with pellets.  Oil is a dirty word in more ways than one.


----------



## MoeB

That's good news, Rich.  Thanks for letting us know about the Strong pellet plant.  It's too bad we couldn't get an online map here and put pushpin pictures in for where we're all located.  Now is we just had a pellet repair guy in every locale.  Why not switch to another kind of hot water during the warm months?  I think that's what some coal people do when they have the coil in their stoves to heat water during the cold months.  

Moe


----------



## mjbrown

rich,
 keep us posted on the strong plant.

  dan,
 see if you can find if corinth pellets will sell direct to local home buyers.

and muss,
  i havent forgotten your posts on bulk shipment...just tight on funds and have to do my stock pile for next year a little at a time as it can be afforded. if it could be done now, i would jump with you in a heartbeat.

heres a laugh for all of you,...sunday i had to go buy a few bags  as i ran out , and the only place open locally was aubuchon in newport. the salesman asked if i wanted energex or corinth, so i asked if he had them in hardwood? he said that they only come in soft wood and the btu was way better than hardwood. i said ok and he asked what i have been burning? i told him i was using cubex from st. albans stove shop.

the guy went off on how cubex were lo grade pellets and full of bark content, so they gave an EXTREMELY poor burn, and st. albans stove sells junk pellets, energex are the best you can buy!

i said REALLY! why would a dealer who sells top grade stoves sell inferior pellets?he said so he would get repeat business.i said hmmmmmmmm...he asked which pellets i wanted and i told him i would wait til monday and stop at st. albans stove on my way home. everyone i know around me is burning cubex and loves them, i dont understand why people cut eachother down like that.

then again, this is the only type i have experienced,because of the feedback from friends and neighbors...i always thought HARDWOOD was a better burning wood than SOFTWOOD( hotter and longer lasting)but as i said, they are the only ones i have used thus far. if i could get turned on to something a little cheaper with the same results, i could be swayed.

have a great nite and stay warm, weatherman says down in the 20's tonite.


mike


----------



## Richardin52

Mike
According to what I read, but not tried yet, 40 lbs. of wood that is the same density will have as much heat wither it is soft or hard.  I have also heard that soft wood pellets tend to have less ash.  I guess most people think hardwood pellets burn hotter but that’s not the case.  I am looking for some soft wood pellets to try out but everyone says they have hardwood pellets I guess because of public perception.

Rich


----------



## dupjay21

I just got 3 tons of pellets dropped at my house in Brewer at 2.19 a ton from Granville stone in Holden. They do charge a $25 delivery charge if you get 1 ton or a truck load (12 tons i believe). Not to bad. I could have picked them up, but I probably would have saved about only about 10 bucks after all the trips I would have had to make. They are Corinth pellets as well, but they said they are going fast and they were not to sure where the next supply was coming from.

Jason


----------



## MoeB

Hi, Jason,

That's a good price delivered.  Were the pellets in bags or in the one-ton tote?  

Moe


----------



## Jerry_NJ

Hum, above on buying pellets:  "..not sure where the next supply is coming from."   This is consistent with a thread earlier lamenting (or warning) that China is buying up all sorts of wood products, including pellets.  I don't have any data on this, but it is an input I have taken along with the economy of burning pellets verses hardwood (and mixed softwoods) as I shop for a new fireplace insert.  At $219 a ton, what 18 Million BTUs?, the price is higher than delivered hardwood here in NJ, now about $175 and about 24 Million BTUs.  Add to this the fact that I, and many others, can get a few nights worth of firewood off the property, and wood and pellet stoves today give about the same efficiency of about 75%, wood seems to be the safest and most cost effective choice for me. 

Sorry, off topic a bit, but the reason I read this is I am (was) considering the trade-offs of different fuels in my search for the best new insert for my application.


----------



## Deed

Just saw an advertisement in the Morning Sent. Springbrook in Waterville are selling locally made pellets for 219.00 a ton or 199.00 in a bulk bag. They will deliever, wasn't able to verify anything as they are closed today.  It looks as if we have many options for pellets in the Waterville area. Cost very as much as $30.00 plus  a ton.


----------



## dupjay21

Hi Moe,
They are in bags. When i talked with them on Thursday I was told that they didn't have many left. I was told they "cleaned out" Corinth pellet. Not sure if i believe that or not but anyways I called on Thursday and they were in my driveway 2 hours later. Today was fun putting 3 tons in my basement by means of the cellar stairs just in time before it rained. I thought it was supposed to be 65 and sunny today. Oh well..

Jason


----------



## Jerry_NJ

Question:  Three tons of wood pellets stored inside, is there any problem with that much material attracting rodents or other pests?  I'm sure (hope) it comes in clean, no bugs or critters, but it does seem there could be a down side to storage inside.  I'm not saying there is, I don't know....but I can "feel" your warmth from thinkng about all that fuel in the basement, you're all ready for next winter.


----------



## MoeB

Jason,  

Thanks for the response.  I called them after reading your message.  They said the $25.00 delivery charge was for up to 10 tons.  That's a really good price, I think.  I thought it was going to be nice here yesterday, too.   I usually say I'm from Bangor because people from away have heard of Bangor oftentimes, but I really live in Brewer, too.  So we're neighbors.  I've ordered in the past from Blue Seal Feeds and Needs, Dysart's, Bean Enterprises.  I really like the fellows at Bean Enterprises.  They helped stack the bags in our garage and were really nice guys.  Dysart's has the nice little three-wheeled forklift and will set a pallet right down in your garage.  But I will get my pellets from whomever has the best price.  I go through five tons in the house and three in the office.  

What kind of stove do you have?  Nice to know there's someone else from Brewer here on the list.

Moe


----------



## dupjay21

Jerry,
For me the best place to store my pellets is in my basement, main reason is that it is out of the conditions and its close to the stove. I do have a shed but its at the bottom if my hill and by now means will the old thing hold 6,000 lbs of anything, i'm just glad it keeps my mower dry! If i had a garage without a doubt the pellets would be in there, my back would be much happier today if that was the case. 

Moe,
I just purchased an American Harvest 6039 mulit-fuel stove online thanks to the President and stimulus money (putting mine to good use). I am so new to the pellet scene that my stove was delivered on Tuesday and so did the pellets. I just didnt want to run the risk of pellets going through the roof like oil. My stove is still in the crate in my mud room awaiting me to install it. I got a great deal on the stove, i understand that its not the best quality stove but it is sure going to beat paying $400 every 20-30 days for oil.

Jason


----------



## MoeB

Jason,

Congratulations and best wishes for a warmer and less expensive heating season with your new stove.  I love mine.  Both of ours are keeping us warm on these damp May days.  When for one reason or another they're not working or run out of pellets, it's as if someone has died here.  My entire family feels the same way.  If I am standing in front of the stove, my four-year-old grandson calls me a "stove hog."  I think you'll be happy you made the purchase.

Moe


----------



## Jerry_NJ

Here, Here! on making good use of the government "stimulation package"....I will consider our $1,200 (I assume) as part of our upgrade to our 20 year old insert...albeit I'll most likely stay with wood for fuel.  In any case, the insert I'm focused on is a Washington State company, Quadrafire, and of course the labor, I'm to old and scared of height and steep roofs to install myself, will all be US, and if I buy from my long time chimney service company and Quadrafire dealer, all the labor will be legal US citizens.  Now that's putting the stimulation package to good use:  most going directly into the US economy, not China's (the pipe and insulation source is unknown to me at this time) and it will reduce my need for central heating, albeit most is from Coal and Nuclear as Jersey Central Power and Light is less than half oil, as I recall.  My central heat is a geothermal heat pump - electric.  With the high efficiency of this geothermal unit it was competitive with oil at $1.50 a gallon, and while oil has gone from that to over $4, electricity has gone up only (only I say, it is all relative) 50%, far less than has oil.  I assume this is due to electric rates be regulated and JCP&L;can't show their costs have gone up as much as oil has, i.e., they use a lot of coal and Nuclear.


----------



## mjbrown

hi guys,

 just had a co-worker call me from east corinth...he stopped and asked for me if they would sell to the general public,and they told him they only sell in bulks of 25,000 lbs. or more. they have distributors at aubuchon and blue seal( agway). i dont know about the rest of you but i surely dont need 25,000 lbs...lol. the blue seal deal at 219 a ton sounds great though.


mike


----------



## dupjay21

That's only 12.5 tons MJ..  I bet that is one heating season in Maine worth of pellets for someone with a large home. Seeing as the heating season runs from July 31 until June 31.  And that is when the days in July hit atleast a high of 60.  haha


----------



## muss

That Waterville guy i talked to said he usually gets $35 for delivery but because i live in Embden he would have to bump it up a bit . Great fella, company owned biz for 90 years . Said if i wasn't in a hurry , he would "pool" me up with other people in my area . Told him i was fine with that & give me 5 tons . You fellas in the Waterville area are very lucky . Maine pellets by the way. He said it was the first thing made locally he was selling since ice . He said his phone was ringing off the wall. $219 is a great deal , Muss


----------



## mkmh

I've been talking to teh guy at Kittery Ace hardware and they are going to be starting pellet pre-buy soon for Southern Maine.
He was saying he was expecting to be able to offer premium pellets (probably Naragansett) for 250 per ton with no delivery charge. 

Home and Hearth in Hampton NH is selling NE Hardwoods for 229 with a $105 (flat) delivery charge to Southern Maine.


----------



## MoeB

Mike,

Do you know whether whether those 25,000 lbs were bagged or in totes or how they are contained and what the price would be?  I used eight or nine tons/per season with two stoves (one in the house and one in the five-room office), and if the price was right and they could be stored appropriately, it might be worth it.

Thanks,
Moe


----------



## mjbrown

moe,
 i believe they are totes. the guy who checked for methinks they are bagged off sight for the distributors who sell them. no idea on the price though.

mike


----------



## mlwschultz

There is a plan now to install silos in Eastport, ME to hold bulk pellets that will then be shipped to China.  I don't know why we're shipping them to China when more people should be burning them here, but maybe it'll help to reduce oil consumption in China too (they are driving oil prices up because of their increased consumption).


----------



## mkmh

mlwschultz said:
			
		

> There is a plan now to install silos in Eastport, ME to hold bulk pellets that will then be shipped to China.  I don't know why we're shipping them to China when more people should be burning them here, but maybe it'll help to reduce oil consumption in China too (they are driving oil prices up because of their increased consumption).



Seriously?
That does not make any sense to me. I could see export to Europe, but I can't imagine them getting a very good price in China. Particularly after you factor in the transportation costs. 
I wonder if your source is accurate on that.


----------



## Willman

They will need something other than all of our trash and scrap metal to fill all those ships returning to China for another load of carp back here. Beats deadheading. I would charge em double or triple if I was the pellet supplier.
Will


----------



## mlwschultz

http://quoddytides.com/zoning4-11-08.html

Here's the article.


----------



## kilarney

The article talks about shipping pellets to Europe.


----------



## mlwschultz

Why are they being exported at all?  Seems like we need to convert more people in the US to heating with pellets, rather than burning oil.


----------



## mkmh

mlwschultz said:
			
		

> Why are they being exported at all?  Seems like we need to convert more people in the US to heating with pellets, rather than burning oil.



I really think we're going to get there, at least in the NorthEast. My understanding is that some of the pellets going to Europe are basically honoring existing contracts from several years back.
I think we're going to quickly hit a point where it will be more profitable for producers to sell their pellets domestically rather than incur shipping charges across the Atlantic.
The Govt could certainly tip things that way with favorable legislation for the industry...but we need some different players in place before we see much happening inthat space.


----------



## compressedwoodsupplier

i currently have premium plus hardwood pellets for sale for $250.00 really good pellets out of troy pa.
If anyone needs some let me know currently in biddeford bangor and rockland area delivery available.


----------



## fr8tdog

Hello fellow Mainiacs.  

I live in Glenburn, about 5 miles from the Corinth plant.  I am considering installing a pellet boiler this summer for heat and possibly DHW.  I burn about 1200 gal of oil throughout the year and figure about 8-9 ton of pellets after installing the boiler.  I will be in the market for pellets next fall for sure, not sure where to purchase them.  I am learning a lot from this forum.  Does a place like Corinth sell to an individual if I will drive right into their yard to pick them up?  What about bulk delivery?

Also, I would appreciate any input on boilers.  I am leaning toward a Harmon PB105, but went and looked at Tarm 1.5 and was impressed at the workmanship but not the price (10,500 on sale).  I have researched the Froling, but I cannot get a helpful response from the company.  An answer of "2nd half of the year" and no answer to who will be selling and installing does not give me a warm feeling.  It appears to be one heck of a machine, but the price will probably reflect that.  Any inputs about pellets or the boiler would be appreciated.  I would purchase the Harman from St Albains, anyone have input on their service?

Thanks

Greg


----------



## compressedwoodsupplier

Im not sure if corinth will sell to individuales but its worth a try calling them but since there fire im not sure how long they will be down may set them back a little in production
O'Hara Ice will have pellets available in Bangor if you need any 
207-542-0834


----------



## MainePellethead

Wheres O Hara Ice in Biddeford?


----------



## camp20

I am looking to buy a stove and I am very new to this. I work in Waterville Maine and I am wondering what is the best stove I should be looking at for the money. The combo pellet/corn or just pellets? This would be a minimal supplemental heat to my oil fired boiler. I live in a brand new 1300 SF ranch. Any comments are greatly appreciated.
Thanks
John


----------



## Lt Frank

As far as St Albans Stove Shop goes.....our opinion is top shelf all the way.  They installed a Harmon P61A the 13th of this month for us in Hampden.  Very fast, efficient and very helping with info on how to run the unit. Have made a couple of follow up calls with questions and they were excellent.  I would not hesitate to buy from them again and to have them do the installation. The New England brand pellet is what we have been using (from them) and is doing very well. I looked into Dysarts and they sell Energex at $2.09 a ton for a 3 ton minimum and you haul....$20.00 a ton and they haul. $2.19 a ton if you do not meet the 3 ton order.I believe that the pellets they sell are softwood. I like many in here am just starting in the wood pellet search. This is my first unit and we love it so far. Thanks for all of you putting info in here as well.


----------



## gw2kpro

I live in Eddington ME (just outside Brewer).  Moved up here last winter and was not going to pay $3.20 for oil, installed a breckwell p2700.  Ran like a champ all year and heated my large living room, dining room, kitchen, and bedroom on the main floor but wouldn't heat my other bedrooms, which are offset over my garage.  I got a screaming deal ($1199 + freight) last week on an enviro mini, so that is where my stimulus check went.  It arrives a week from Tuesday.

I can't wait to burn zero gallons of oil to heat my home next winter.  Has anyone bought the totes from Dysart's (219 delivered)?  I'm wondering how it worked out, did you just use 5 gallon pails to fill your stove?  I really want to burn Maine pellets this year (not from a big box store)


----------



## MoeB

My last ton was purchased in the one-ton tote from Dysart's.  I wasn't home when it was delivered, but my husband said they had a nice little three-wheeled machine that set the tote on the pallet right down in the garage.  We save our pellet bags, and so we just filled them halfway in the garage (about 20 lbs. worth) and brought them into the house that way.  It was a little bit more work, but not much.  There is a $15.00 deposit on the one-ton tote bag.  Congratulations on your new stove.

Moe


----------



## Lt Frank

I just got off the phone with Granville Supply in Holden....$299.50 per ton...did not ask what they were or if that was with shipping to my home.


----------



## StinaInMaine

Hi, Mainers! I'm even newer than you are to pellets ... I'm hoping to order my stove on Monday    We've been trying to make sure we can store our pellets in our basement and iron out some other details, and everything looks good. Now I'm thinking about buying something like six tons of pellets in the next few months, so this thread is perfect timing.

We're up in Calais, so that article about someone making pellets in Washington County just made my day. I can wait a year to be able to buy my own pellets down the street--can't beat that! In the meantime, are there any people on this forum from way the heck up/out here in Downeast Maine? We can get pellets from five or six places around here but I don't know about the quality. I'm going to have to go and see exactly what they are selling.

Also, anyone know anything about buying pellets from Canada? One guy here gets his across the river but he said they store them outside under a tarp. Isn't that a big no no? And a friend here who used to live in British Columbia knows someone who may bring a truckload of pellets out here for him and anyone else interested. Someone told me western pellets burned better than ones he got out here on the East Coast. But that's one guy's experience. Anyone else?

It's cold in my old Victorian house. I want my pellet stove now!


----------



## dupjay21

Lt,   Have you tried Granville STONE in Holden?  There are three different stores over at that place and they all sell pellets and all at different prices.  I purchased 3 tons from them at the begining of May and they were 219/ton plus $25 delivery charge for up to 10 tons.  I wouldn't doubt if they have gone up since then but that seems like a big jump. But then again heating oil has gone up $1+/gal in a short period of time, so maybe it's right.  But i know that the stone store have the cheapest prices a few weeks back

Jason


----------



## cogger

tyru007 said:
			
		

> Anyone have suggestions for places to buy pellets in central Maine location?



http://www.woodpelletfuel.org/find_pellet_fuel/Maine/


----------



## PelletOwner

I hate to look like a corporate shill, but Maine Energy Systems sells delivered bulk pellets for this winter
http://www.maineenergysystems.com/Bulk_Pellet_Purchases.htm


----------



## Lt Frank

Well I just bit the bullet and bought 4 ton at $257 a ton and $20 a ton to have it sent to me. Did not want to wait till the late Summer, early fall and worry about getting pellets and what the price may be. Right or wrong i will have 6 ton plus ready for the heating season. Just me and the first year of heating with pellets....but...wanted to be sure I had them when i wanted them. Anxious I guess...LOL.


----------



## tyru007

Still looking for a good source of pellets in the Bunswick/Topsham or Lewiston/Auburn areas.

Seems like plenty of sources north (Waterville and Bangor) and south, but hard to find around here.

Lowes and HD do not sell them anymore.

Aubachons has them for $280 per ton.  (not delivered)

Stove shop in Auburn has them at $260/ton.  (not delivered)

????


----------



## kdp7462

Hi Tyru,
You may want to check JL Hayes on Minot Ave in Auburn.  Purchased 3 tons from them last year and got the Corinth wood pellets.  They burned decent, I think they will get better each year of production.  Last year they were 250 delivered.(not sure exactly where you are, I was only 7 miles from them)  They may charge for delivery depending on milage.  Another place to check is Paris famers union which are at 267 according to the sun journal.  Again, not sure about delivery if you are outside of Auburn.


----------



## Nikitas

tyru007 said:
			
		

> Still looking for a good source of pellets in the Bunswick/Topsham or Lewiston/Auburn areas.
> 
> Seems like plenty of sources north (Waterville and Bangor) and south, but hard to find around here.
> 
> Lowes and HD do not sell them anymore.
> 
> Aubachons has them for $280 per ton.  (not delivered)
> 
> Stove shop in Auburn has them at $260/ton.  (not delivered)
> 
> ????



I bought ten tons at Lowes in Auburn yesterday for $236.50 per ton plus $59.00 delivery to Lewiston.


----------



## compressedwoodsupplier

O'Hara Ice company has pellets for $250.00 a ton plus $1.50 a mile for delivery 
207-542-0834


----------



## commissarhanish

dupjay21 said:
			
		

> Lt,   Have you tried Granville STONE in Holden?  There are three different stores over at that place and they all sell pellets and all at different prices.  I purchased 3 tons from them at the begining of May and they were 219/ton plus $25 delivery charge for up to 10 tons.  I wouldn't doubt if they have gone up since then but that seems like a big jump. But then again heating oil has gone up $1+/gal in a short period of time, so maybe it's right.  But i know that the stone store have the cheapest prices a few weeks back
> 
> Jason



I got my three tons from there about two weeks ago for the same price . Corinth Pellets, $219 a ton..$25 delivery. It was a good deal.


----------



## sinnian

Anyone have any suggestions for pellets in south western Maine (Limerick)?  Best I have been able to find thus far is $255 per ton, 3 ton maximum, and $100 delivery out of Sanford.

Where is O'Hara's Ice in Biddeford so I can get an estimate on the delivery charge?

Just ordered a boiler, and want to get prepared!

Thanks ~ Jeff


----------



## compressedwoodsupplier

415 Hill st Biddeford 
airport industrial park
283-1003


----------



## sinnian

So 25 miles.  What type of pellets does O'Hara have?  Any further discounts available?

Thanks ~ Jeff


----------



## Snipe

Nikitas said:
			
		

> tyru007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still looking for a good source of pellets in the Bunswick/Topsham or Lewiston/Auburn areas.
> 
> Seems like plenty of sources north (Waterville and Bangor) and south, but hard to find around here.
> 
> Lowes and HD do not sell them anymore.
> 
> Aubachons has them for $280 per ton.  (not delivered)
> 
> Stove shop in Auburn has them at $260/ton.  (not delivered)
> 
> ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought ten tons at Lowes in Auburn yesterday for $236.50 per ton plus $59.00 delivery to Lewiston.
Click to expand...


Hey guys,

I confirm that Lowe's in Auburn definately has pellets(although you won't see them out front anymore because they're afraid of them being stolen). I was in there today talking with a Vinny who was very helpful. $236.50 plus $59 for delivery to Lewiston. Here's the best part though: They said as long as I order them now they'll hold off delivering them until September or October so I don't have to take up all that room on my screened in porch until I'm done using it for the season. They were the Greene Team brand, a hardwood pellet. They are located in Garads Fort, PA. Anyone ever burn these before? The salesman said he burned these last year with good luck or so he says. Said they used to buy from a grass seed(?) company(I believe it's Pennington) in the past and had terrible results with those so they went back to the Greene Team brand. I opted to go to Lowes because I just don't have the time or the type of truck it takes to transport these pellets. I really don't want to be handling these bags anymore than I need to.

Mark


----------



## compressedwoodsupplier

so your spending 300.00 a ton?????? is the 59.00 for a pallet or for the whole delivery??


----------



## Snipe

compressedwoodsupplier said:
			
		

> so your spending 300.00 a ton?????? is the 59.00 for a pallet or for the whole delivery??




No, no, no. $59 for the delivery of 3 pallets. Works out to $256.17 per pallet plus tax including delivery in Sept. 

Mark


----------



## compressedwoodsupplier

they shouldn't be taxing you since it is for home heating...


----------



## MainePellethead

Their allowed to tax for delivery but not the pellets.


----------



## Snipe

compressedwoodsupplier said:
			
		

> they shouldn't be taxing you since it is for home heating...



Absolutely right on that. Was charged $2.95 tax on the delivery only. Just bought my Harman Accentra today in Auburn. Will be installed sometime in July. The dealer's a little busy at the moment as you would guess.

Mark


----------



## bluenoser100

Hi this is my first time here and I have lots of questions  I'm from Waterville Maine and I want to know if some could tell me how large of a pellet stove is needed to heat a small cape with only half an upstairs? Our furnace is on the blink again and we are thinking of getting a pellet stove and getting hot water on demand. Any one from this area have a pellet stove and how do you find the heat and is it not a hot water source right? We have a bolier in our furnace now so we have had absloutely no heat or hot water for the past couple of weeks Anyone from here will tell you how cold it still is here. So we need to get facts and make a decision now. Where in Waterville can you buy pellets as we don't have a Sams Club here or a truck to transport them.


 Our Taurus wagon transmission is dying or we could do it that way. Ok the
1st question how big stove do we need? 

2nd where cheapest pellets are? 

3rd is the heat a warm heat as our furnace is oil hot air and miserable heat. 

4th would you keep it if you had a choice why or why not? 

5th where and what is the best brand of pellets and stoves? 

Oh when you say 2:35 or 2:50 is that  two dollars and 35 cents or two hundred dollars and 35 cents?dollars 
Thanks for helping me out, Barbara


----------



## Wet1

Welcome Barbra!

Let me start by saying, your questions are asked here almost everyday.  There's a ton of information here, all you have to do is look.  

I don't think I'm up to tackling all your questions, but I will suggest you fix or replace your existing broken furnace/boiler.  While a pellet stove would very likely heat your home by itself, I personally would feel better knowing you have a (backup) main central heating system.  Some have converted over to central pellet heating, but I'm not sure that's a wise move for everyone at this point.

With that said, in order for someone to suggest a stove size, we'd need to know how many sq. ft. your house is... "small cape" isn't very descriptive for sizing a stove.  How well your place is insulated and sealed is another important factor.  What condition are the doors and windows in?   Where would the stove be located?  Is the floor plan fairly open?

1)  Based on the generic info you've provided, my guess is you'll probably need a 35k-50k stove to cover most of your heating needs.  

2)  Since I'm not from your area, I can't tell you where to get pellets from, although there are a couple of web sites you can order from... some of which are mentioned in other recent threads in this forum.

3)  My family really likes the heat from a pellet stove, but that's subjective.  Generally speaking, I think most people like the quality of heat these stoves produce.

4)  I highly recommend pellet stoves for supplemental heating.  You can likely get away with using one as your only source of heat, but as I said above, I highly recommend having a central heating system and using it as a backup or addition to your stove.

5)  Loaded question!  You'll have to do your own homework on what pellets you like best since most people have their own preferences... and every stove typically likes some pellets better than others.  Your best bet is to try a few and see which ones you like and then buy those in bulk.  If this isn't possible, see what others are using in similar stoves.  Stoves?  You won't hear many bad things about Harman or Quadra stoves, but see what your local dealer carries and go from their.

Lastly, do your own homework. 

Best of luck,
Scot


----------



## muss

Hi Barb !  I just purchased 5 tons at $219 a ton from SpringBrook Fuel in Waterville . Family owned biz for 90 years. Pellets are made on RT 150 in Athens so it's a double win . The money stays here . The owners name is Bill & he's a great guy . Good luck & stay on this website for all the help & advice you will need as there are great people on here . Muss


----------



## bluenoser100

Thanks for your reply. I called Springbrook, we live rather close to there, and they told me the price went up June 1st to 235 ton. $ 5:50 a 40 lb bag.$3o to deliver. You know the wsaying you snnoze you loose  The furnace repair guy who did something to the furnace in April and it hasn't worked since is coming Sat AM to see if he can tell me why???????????? I hate to keep puting money into fixing things and them not being fixed. I have tried a few heating and pluming guys in the past 10 years and this guy seemed ok as we have had him three times. The poor furnace is about 25 years old so no shame if it died with the hard work it does here in Maine eh. Anyway I wonder if you checked out Lowes or Walmart? Sams Club is surposed to be cheaper but we don't have a membership anymore. Thanks Barbara


----------



## compressedwoodsupplier

sams club maybe be cheaper but you know that saying you get what you pay for. I know the bix box stores that sell pellets arent always the best.
I used to burn the home depot pellets but i found out that there supply was not very consistant (as in the blend of pellets) sometimes it could be a 40%hard wood 50% soft wood and 10% filler of posibably corn. or any other variation of percentages.


----------



## RedNeck Wrangler

Hi I'm new here. I just ordered a new pellet stove today a Quadra-Fire Classic Bay 1200, And I just preordered 3 tons of Corinth hardwood pellets for $191.18. I went through the Maine Pellet Stove Owners Association.


----------



## MoeB

What is the Maine Wood Pellet Stove Association?  Is there a website or phone number?  

Thanks!

Moe


----------



## Willman

Story on pellets in Maine, check it out. Some vindication for Lees wood

http://www.mpbn.net/radio/mainenews/080606wood.htm


----------



## j00fek

cantral maine pellet burner here. just put in a napolean nps40 in my mothers house. i put this in after watching my father have his harmon p38 for 3 years and only using 600gal of oil last winter.

we are getting the pellets at lowes in auburn for 237/ton. these are good hardwood pellets from PA. they have a steady stream and wont run out i was told. but im stocking up mom for a couple of years, im done with 2 tons now getting 2 more next weekend. they are going like ho cakes though, they sold 28tons just this sat while i was getting mine. 

people who think they will or have burnt more than two tons could you chime in on how big your house is and where the stove is located. dad has his in the cellar and only goes through 1.5-2 tons /winter...

watch out for pellets that have been outside for a while (like at paris farmers)


----------



## Wet1

1.5-2 tons /winter is next to nothing.  He must leave his on a minimum burn or only light it every so often.  Just a guess, but I suspect most folks probably go through about 3-4 tons a year for every 1000 sq ft or so.  Now if you're using another heat source (such as oil), you'll use less.


----------



## j00fek

Wet1 said:
			
		

> 1.5-2 tons /winter is next to nothing.  He must leave his on a minimum burn or only light it every so often.  Just a guess, but I suspect most folks probably go through about 3-4 tons a year for every 1000 sq ft or so.  Now if you're using another heat source (such as oil), you'll use less.



yea, this works with a oil burner. he usually sets the burner on 3 during the day and 4 at night. setting goes up to 6 (turbo)


----------



## slls

[quote ] we are getting the pellets at lowes in auburn for 237/ton. these are good hardwood pellets from PA. they have a steady stream and wont run out i was told.[/quote]

Are they Energex, curious.


----------



## sinnian

slls said:
			
		

> [quote ] we are getting the pellets at lowes in auburn for 237/ton. these are good hardwood pellets from PA. they have a steady stream and wont run out i was told.



Are they Energex, curious.[/quote]

They are Green Team.  I search online and did not find anything, therefore I did not buy them.  Home Depot has or will have Pennington, however, there was a lot of negative stuff online about them, therefore I did not buy them.


----------



## dupjay21

CB1200 said:
			
		

> Hi I'm new here. I just ordered a new pellet stove today a Quadra-Fire Classic Bay 1200, And I just preordered 3 tons of Corinth hardwood pellets for $191.18. I went through the Maine Pellet Stove Owners Association.




I saw something about this in the Bangor daily weekend paper the other day and it sparked some intrest.  All it said that a man started this association and was going to buy pellets in bulk and sell them at cost.  It didn't give any other information on how to contact the association though.  I, just like most people from the area would definitly like more information on how to purchase pellets from this owners association. That is if anyone has any.

Jason


----------



## gw2kpro

CB1200 said:
			
		

> Hi I'm new here. I just ordered a new pellet stove today a Quadra-Fire Classic Bay 1200, And I just preordered 3 tons of Corinth hardwood pellets for $191.18. I went through the Maine Pellet Stove Owners Association.



CB, where did you learn about the Maine Pellet Stove Owners Association?  I am interested in learning more about it.


----------



## RedNeck Wrangler

PM me And I'll give you the number for the Maine Pellet Stove Owners Association.


----------



## slls

They are Green Team.  I search online and did not find anything, therefore I did not buy them.  Home Depot has or will have Pennington, however, there was a lot of negative stuff online about them, therefore I did not buy them.[/quote]

I bought 3 ton of Energex, know nothing about pellets. Stove has not been delivered yet, Vista Flame 100. After the heating season I will be able to report on the Energex softwood pellets. I read lot of bad and some good about them, I will know after 3 ton.


----------



## j00fek

been burning green team for 2 years now, good pellets and nothing wrong with them unless they are outside for a while like others have that i have seen.


----------



## Lt Frank

The man who started the MPSOA is Al Nygren from the Bangor area. Firestarter: Post his phone number here as it was in the article but I did not write the number down. Al is a great guy and would be square to do business with.


----------



## no1psycho

I can also vouch for Al.  VERY good guy.  Definitely a straight shooter and a pleasure to know.  As of Monday I've heard that he has sold over 100 ton.  He has printed out a brochure for the Maine P.S.O.A.  I'm sure it is being circulated as we speak.  The pellets Al will be getting are Corinth Wood Pellets.  PM me if you need any other info.

dupjay21, I am in Brewer also.  Just jumped on the bandwagon of getting a pellet stove.  What do you have?  How long have you been burning?


----------



## sinnian

Do you know if the association has any plans of doing anything in Southern Maine?


----------



## no1psycho

Not to my knowledge.  He just started it up so you never know.  Al is a very resourceful person.


----------



## gw2kpro

I live in Eddington.  Bought a Breckwell P2700 last year, it burned really well for me, but wouldn't heat my bedrooms (offset from the main living area over the garage) so I got an enviro mini for that area with my rebate check, will get it installed later this summer.  When it's installed, I won't burn any oil for heating my home, now I need to figure out something for my hot water.

Glad to hear about the pellet association, I will be contacting Al later this week.


----------



## gw2kpro

I've got a generator, it'll run my stoves, fridge, lighting, and my oil burner if I need it -- of course, it won't work without power either.


----------



## Tinman

Goto to get some info just posted on www.pellets2u.com



I got mine!


----------



## want2bwarmer

Newbie here, love the forum and even though I have owned a Harman Accentra insert for 2 years, I have learned a ton on this site in the last few minutes!! But, still I have lots of questions...

Am having 2 problems here in the Augusta area 2nd to demand for pellet stoves & pellets. Normally I deal with Rocky's Stove Shoppe, pre-order my pellets, get a good price, and delivery into my garage. 2nd to high demand prices are up AND he is not offering delivery this year. His guys are too busy installing stoves. I am wondering about other local options (with delivery).

2nd would like to purchase a second small pellet stove for the family room (The Accentra insert is in the living room) to get my oil bill down to next to nothing. But, Rocky is backordering/scheduling installing into November already. :-( Thinking of shopping elsewhere, and finding a subcontractor to install. Thoughts? Accentra vs. Quadra-Fire Castile? 

1. How does the Maine Pellet Stove Owners Association thing work? (for purchasing pellets)
2. How does it work if you buy pellets in bulk from MESYS? Do they sell/rent a storage bin? Dimensions of the bin? Normally stack 4 tons pallets in my garage and wonder how this would work if in bulk?
3. Other options for high quality pellets to be delivered in the Augusta area?
4. If I purchase a second stove elsewhere---say from a NH dealer, anyone have experience with using "Field to Flue" installer, or other contracter to install? 
5. Ideas for an alternate pellet stove dealer?

Sorry to drop in with so many questions...but I am starting to feel the pressure to get my pellets for fall. And, I really need to decide if I am going to "lock-in" and pre-buy my usual 500 gallons of oil (at 4.79/gallon) vs. plunk down 3600.00 for another pellet stove. sigh.

Thanks for any advice & info you can share.


----------



## sinnian

Tinman said:
			
		

> Here is the some info just posted on www.pellets2u.com
> 
> Subject: Please alert your customers to place their fuel orders right away.
> 
> Dear PelletSales.com Dealer Affiliate,
> 
> We wanted to write to let you know that we are experiencing an unprecedented surge in demand for our services.
> 
> In order to provide our affiliated retailers with the highest possible level of service during this period, we are restricting access to portions of our site to affiliates.  Even so, we can not guarantee to meet every request for product or delivery services.  Accordingly, we are encouraging our affiliates to notify their customers right away that they should log onto our site and secure their fuel needs for the upcoming season.
> 
> Because we are restricting access, your customers will need to use the affiliate code on the back of the Green Dealer Affiliate Card when visiting our site or contacting our customer service personnel.  Please be sure to let them know to use that affiliate code when requesting a quote on our site.  Should you need more cards please contact our office.
> 
> We look forward to continuing to serve you and your customers, and appreciate your cooperation in communicating this message to your customers.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene Mangan
> 
> 
> 
> PelletSales.Com
> 
> AmericanBiomass.Net
> 
> I got mine!



I do not see this message anywhere on their site :question:


----------



## want2bwarmer

Would like to hear more about the pellet stove owners association.

In the meanwhile, I did discover that Knight's Farm Supply in Augusta, ME 626-5715 is taking orders for July delivery. Corinth at 229/ton and Energex at 245/ton. 20 dollars for delivery. If I had really wanted the NEWP pellets Damriscotta Hardware just increased the price to 300/ton  :ahhh: plus 2.25/mile delivery. I didn't want the NEWP pellets THAT badly. I opted for 6 tons of the Energex, and Knight's only charged me 10 dollars for delivery since we live within city limits and close to the store. Thought that was nice.

Rocky's Stove Shop is not delivering pellets right now. By appearances at the store today and the long wait list for installation--his guys are too busy doing sales/cleaning/installations. They still carry the Cubex for 250/ton. But, I noticed a big difference in my supply of Cubex this year as compared to last years supply. Much more ash and cleaning/gumming up this year with the Cubex as compared to last. Hope the Energex are ok.


----------



## Tinman

sinnian said:
			
		

> Tinman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the some info just posted on www.pellets2u.com
> 
> Subject: Please alert your customers to place their fuel orders right away.
> 
> Dear PelletSales.com Dealer Affiliate,
> 
> We wanted to write to let you know that we are experiencing an unprecedented surge in demand for our services.
> 
> In order to provide our affiliated retailers with the highest possible level of service during this period, we are restricting access to portions of our site to affiliates.  Even so, we can not guarantee to meet every request for product or delivery services.  Accordingly, we are encouraging our affiliates to notify their customers right away that they should log onto our site and secure their fuel needs for the upcoming season.
> 
> Because we are restricting access, your customers will need to use the affiliate code on the back of the Green Dealer Affiliate Card when visiting our site or contacting our customer service personnel.  Please be sure to let them know to use that affiliate code when requesting a quote on our site.  Should you need more cards please contact our office.
> 
> We look forward to continuing to serve you and your customers, and appreciate your cooperation in communicating this message to your customers.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene Mangan
> 
> 
> 
> PelletSales.Com
> 
> AmericanBiomass.Net
> 
> I got mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not see this message anywhere on their site :question:
Click to expand...


I just looked at it again maybe you need to clear your cache?


----------



## SNAPMAN61

TRY KNIGHTS FARM SUPPLY IN RICHMOND. I JUST PLACED AN ORDER AT THEIR AUGUSTA STORE .PELLETS SHOULD BE DELIVERED SOMETIME IN JULY. THE AUGUSTA STORE SELLS ENERGEX AND CORINTH PELLETS..GOOD LUCK


----------



## sinnian

Tinman said:
			
		

> sinnian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the some info just posted on www.pellets2u.com
> 
> Subject: Please alert your customers to place their fuel orders right away.
> 
> Dear PelletSales.com Dealer Affiliate,
> 
> We wanted to write to let you know that we are experiencing an unprecedented surge in demand for our services.
> 
> In order to provide our affiliated retailers with the highest possible level of service during this period, we are restricting access to portions of our site to affiliates.  Even so, we can not guarantee to meet every request for product or delivery services.  Accordingly, we are encouraging our affiliates to notify their customers right away that they should log onto our site and secure their fuel needs for the upcoming season.
> 
> Because we are restricting access, your customers will need to use the affiliate code on the back of the Green Dealer Affiliate Card when visiting our site or contacting our customer service personnel.  Please be sure to let them know to use that affiliate code when requesting a quote on our site.  Should you need more cards please contact our office.
> 
> We look forward to continuing to serve you and your customers, and appreciate your cooperation in communicating this message to your customers.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene Mangan
> 
> 
> 
> PelletSales.Com
> 
> AmericanBiomass.Net
> 
> I got mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not see this message anywhere on their site :question:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just looked at it again maybe you need to clear your cache?
Click to expand...


YOU are correct.  However, you can still order from PelletSales.com from there.


----------



## Snipe

Snipe said:
			
		

> Nikitas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyru007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still looking for a good source of pellets in the Bunswick/Topsham or Lewiston/Auburn areas.
> 
> Seems like plenty of sources north (Waterville and Bangor) and south, but hard to find around here.
> 
> Lowes and HD do not sell them anymore.
> 
> Aubachons has them for $280 per ton.  (not delivered)
> 
> Stove shop in Auburn has them at $260/ton.  (not delivered)
> 
> ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought ten tons at Lowes in Auburn yesterday for $236.50 per ton plus $59.00 delivery to Lewiston.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I confirm that Lowe's in Auburn definately has pellets(although you won't see them out front anymore because they're afraid of them being stolen). I was in there today talking with a Vinny who was very helpful. $236.50 plus $59 for delivery to Lewiston. Here's the best part though: They said as long as I order them now they'll hold off delivering them until September or October so I don't have to take up all that room on my screened in porch until I'm done using it for the season. They were the Greene Team brand, a hardwood pellet. They are located in Garads Fort, PA. Anyone ever burn these before? The salesman said he burned these last year with good luck or so he says. Said they used to buy from a grass seed(?) company(I believe it's Pennington) in the past and had terrible results with those so they went back to the Greene Team brand. I opted to go to Lowes because I just don't have the time or the type of truck it takes to transport these pellets. I really don't want to be handling these bags anymore than I need to.
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...



Well, I finally got my pellets today. I ordered them from lowes 2 weeks ago and my original intent was to have them delivered in Sept. but the more I got to thinking about it, I didn't think that was such a good idea. I just had a feeling that when Sept. came my pellets weren't gonna be available or there was gonna be such a back log that I wouldn't get them until Nov. or later. SO I went to Lowes and told them that I wanted my pellets delivered ASAP so they put me down for the 24th of June. Great I said and I walked out back where they were kept and lo and behold there was only about 7 pallets of the Greene Team brand (the ones I wanted) and about 30 Pallets of the Natures Fuel (Pennington) brand which I certainly didn't want. I went back in the store and told the manager that I didn't want  the Pennington I wanted what I originally ordered, Greene Team. "Oh yeah" he says, "no problem. We'll put your name on them so they won't get delivered to someone else." So we walked ouside in the RAIN with a little piece of paper with my order number on it which promptly became illegible. Sigh. So I'm not too happy at this point. But I leave and go home and make my own sign  with my name on it, go back to Lowes and put them in a ziplock and put them in the shrink wrap covering. I know what your thinking, you are nuts for doing all this. I know but I just know that when the 24th came, I wasn't gonna see Greene Team pellets unloaded and I wasn't going to be happy. 

It's not over. I'm getting paranoid as time was going by today because I can just see the truck driver pulling out back of Lowes, "load 6 pallets of pellets will ya Vinny?". Vinny doesn't really care which pellets he loads and all the Greene Team pellets are gone. The 24th comes and I'm out of luck. I call a friend of mine who has a 10,000# trailer and we go and get them ourselves. I give him some money for his troubles and they're sitting in my garage. End of story.

Moral of the story: be carefull when you order from Lowes. They're gonna give you what they got. Pellets are pellets to them. Oh yeah, and they're not taking anymore orders. They're done. They're already backlogged something like 18,000 bags.


Sorry guys. Just wanted you to feel my frustration.

Mark


----------



## medan

There is a place on Rt 2 in Palmyra called central maine wood pellets, They are in the old telpower building their # is 938-2273. They were closed when I passed so I did not get any prices. So somebody could call tomorrow. Good luck Dan


----------



## sinnian

Snipe said:
			
		

> Sorry guys. Just wanted you to feel my frustration.
> 
> Mark



Glad it all worked out Mark


----------



## Lt Frank

Well I just bought stove #2...Harman Accentra from St Albans Stove Shop.  Only drawback is it will not be available until late Fall.  At least I have 1 now wait until the other shows up. This may be overkill but we are going to be warm. 1 in my cellar and 1 on the main floor....and if all goes right..NO OIL.


----------



## mkmh

Just heard back from Kittery Ace hardware.
They secured "several hundred" tons for August-October delivery and they're selling them for 250 per ton with free local delivery.
The guy (Matt) took a little too long to get back to me, so I wound up paying a little more than that from anotehr place in Berwick (244 plus 30 flat rate for delivery)

The sky isn't falling yet. No doubt pellets will likely dry up in January for a month or two, but i'm encouraged by the way the supply is flowing right now. 
250 per ton is exactly what Ace charged last year.

Lets see if the Gubbermint can act fast enough to push oil prices down...which will help to curb demand for pellets and stoves!
Drill, Drill, Drill!


----------



## kilarney

I mentioned in another thread that Aubuchon is having a sale on pellets beginning (I think) June 27th for $250 per ton.  You can order up to two tons per week.

The warehouse has plenty of them, and they are delivered within a week.

They are Energex.  Softwood and hardwood are the same price.

I agree.  The prices are encouraging given the demand.  I don't think it's fair to compare the price in June to last year's mid-winter price, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## countyboys

I am in the Waterville area and would be interested in being part of a truckload buy. I have 3.5 tons already. Home Depot in Waterville were 224.00 a ton. I am looking for 4 tons more.


----------



## foxster

Hi, folks --  Brand-spankin' new to this forum.

Could someone tell me how to get in touch with the Maine Wood Pellet Owners Association?  I have looked and looked to no avail.  I greatly appreciate the information.

Michele


----------



## Res5cue

Fox News story is here: http://www.wvii.com/stories.html?sku=20080617120628

Some of the story "Allen Nygren is a former Bangor firefighter who now operates his own emergency response training business in Hermon primarily in the colder months. Now that it’s warm, he can do something else with the space at this shop, store pellets. And he’s decided to sell them at cost to help people save money this winter."

"If you would like to inquire into purchasing some of these pellets, or volunteer to help Nygren keep this venture running longer, you can call 848-3434."

I worked with Al on Bangor for awhile; he's a very sharp guy.   We talked about this the other day in fact, he told me he was doing it to save money and didn’t mind storing the pellets when the semi showed up for the other associates to pick the up.  He's doing it this year, he wanted to buy a few tractor trailer loads with a few buddies to save money and it’s grown. He doesn’t mind though, anything to screw the big oil.  If this messes with his other business he won’t be doing this again, but if the Association works and people volunteer some time he might be doing it again. Of course its best to talk strait to the man himself.

Just so you know I dont know how the purchase works or anything, I just know you have to be ready to haul it yourself.


----------



## jimcooncat

kilarney said:
			
		

> I mentioned in another thread that Aubuchon is having a sale on pellets beginning (I think) June 27th for $250 per ton.  You can order up to two tons per week.



Skowhegan Aubuchon has sold out of the Energex already. But they've made arrangements with a local mill to get a stream of high quality pellets. I didn't get a price, but I think its similar.


----------



## slls

The Aubuchon in Old Town has bags of Corinth pellets, never asked about pallet.


----------



## Res5cue

Just ordered 4 tons from Dysarts.  I picked the 80% hardwood mix they get from Athens. This is my first purchase of pellets for my new Harman, is an 80% mix a good place to start?


Also for a note, because I wanted the supersack 1 ton bags I should get it in a month. Athens delivers to Dysarts once a month and they start calling down the list. I guess the 1 ton sack list is alot shorter then the  40 pound bag list. I believe the 40 pound bag list goes out 3-4 months.


----------



## RedNeck Wrangler

I bought 1 ton of Energex hardwood pellets at Aubuchons today for $250 in Old Town.


----------



## cobbyz

I got the flier in the Mail from Aubuchon last week and spoke with a saleman there that said they are having a sale starting June 30th, limit 2-tons per person, and they were having a trailer load delivered.  

So, I got all my stuff together, cleaned up the garage, borrowed a pallet jack & trailer, and off I went. 

They didn't have a single pellet!!  Said something about there was a fire at the mill and couldn't complete the order.  The fire was in May at the Cornith mill.  I think it's more of a case that the pellet mills are being stretched beyond their capacity.  

I called around to some other places, and nobody had any in stock, and nobody was willing to "pre-buy" because the demand and pricing is so volatile.

I then called the Home Depot in Topsham and talked to them.  I spoke with someone in their "garden" department who said they sell a hardwood pellet, but he didn't remember the name of the manufacturer.  How do you not know that?

Well, I went ahead and pre-bought through the Home Depot.  $249/ton, plus $14 per pallet (you can get that money back if you bring back the pallet) + $59 delivery. 

They said they were about 1 to 1.5 months out on delivery due to the waiting list.  I just hope they actually come in

Does anyone know what brand of pellets the Home Depot in Topsham is selling?  He said he thought they came out of Virginia.


----------



## RedNeck Wrangler

The Home Depot in Bangor sells Penningtons Nature's Heat.


----------



## slls

Sam's Club Bangor selling Pennington for $205 a ton.


----------



## sinnian

lwrlead said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what brand of pellets the Home Depot in Topsham is selling?  He said he thought they came out of Virginia.



All Home Depots, at least in the northeast, are selling only Pennington.


----------



## map10000

Hey all,
Newbie here.  Looks like Northern lights are selling for $300/Ton (Farmington), Aubochon $249/Ton (Advertised Deal- though no pellets in stock), Springbrook $249 (Waterville).  Any other sources you all know about?
Mike


----------



## medan

Try central Maine wood pellets Rt 2 Palmyra 938- 2273 Dan


----------



## NoMoreOil

Just heard Dysart's is out of pellets for about 8 weeks  

Are we at the beginning of a shortage - this early....?


----------



## NoMoreOil

Actually, I apologize - I was not completely accurate in my previous post - Dysart's is not out for 8 weeks.  They do however, have an extremely long waiting line.  I ordered 3 tons, and there are 1,000 tons ahead of me...


----------



## NoMoreOil

Where in the world does one get information about the Maine Pellet Stove Owners Association ??? :question:


----------



## Res5cue

NoMoreOil said:
			
		

> Where in the world does one get information about the Maine Pellet Stove Owners Association ??? :question:



Page 6 of this thread....HERE


----------



## slls

Talked with Sam’s Club Bangor yesterday, they are going to have a pellet open house or what ever the 7-16 in the parking lot. Will have tons of Pennington hard wood to sell, she stated no shortage there. They had 8 tons on hand Wednesday.


----------



## NoMoreOil

Thanks for the Association info thread....

As for the Pennington pellets - I can't find one good review on them - can anyone speak from experience on their performance....?


----------



## compressedwoodsupplier

I used to burn the pellest from Home Depot and had a lot of clinkers in them so just be careful even though the price might be affordable but you will have to deal with the clean up later.


----------



## kilarney

I just read the information about Aubuchon Hardware being out of stock.  Makes me glad I ordered my pellets when I did.  They thought that I was nuts for spending $10 more per ton when they were going to go on sale in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Res5cue

Dysarts, delivered is now $269.00 for 40lbs bags and $229 for 1 ton sacks. Thats up $20 in 1 month.


----------



## slls

About right, 6-4 Dysarts put 3 ton in my garage for $747. I wonder how much U carry.


----------



## Titus

Having contacts within the business...

Dysart's sold mostly Corinth pellets last season and is selling mostly Athens this season. Some basic business reasons why that I'd rather leave between the parties.

The Athens plant can produce pellets faster than they can bag them. Dysart's has even just arranged for another company to bag several hundred tons of these excess pellets for them. (Not a pellet company, but they have bagging equipment.)

Supply is tight, but not short. Athens has the wood supply, but can only produce so much per day. It's just that orders are coming fast and furious.... and way earlier than they expected. Dysart's is also constrained by the ability to deliver pellets. Trucks with piggyback forklifts don't come cheap.

They can keep up the current pace indefinitely. The pellets will be there.


----------



## NoMoreOil

That makes me feel a bit better.  I ordered 3 more ton from Dysart's - but I am on a long waiting list....  I have considered grabbing a couple tons from Home Depot (Pennington) - just to make sure that I got something else in the cellar.  I can't seem to find anyone who has anything good to say about that product - so I have held off.

In regard to the price, I don't think we should be shocked that prices are inching up a bit - I think that is to be expected.

For me, this is about more than just the cost - I am really sick of the oil companies.  Pellets are going to have to become substantially more expensive than oil for me to go back.  I just don't see that happening.


----------



## Res5cue

Titus, sounds like you might have an inside look at the works over there at Dysarts.


----------



## Titus

All these insiders are regulars at Dysart's for lunch. Amazing conversations there. Plus, I have personal and business contacts.

FYI: Dysart's ended last season with a lot of pellets left in their warehouse. These Corinth pellets were the first to go when things picked up again in late spring. Let me assure you that the current tight supply is not what worries these guys. They are very happy with the current situation where they can sell all they can make and deliver. What concerns them is that everyone is stocking up on pellets now at whatever the cost, and their winter production will have to go into storage.


----------



## gw2kpro

Titus said:
			
		

> All these insiders are regulars at Dysart's for lunch. Amazing conversations there. Plus, I have personal and business contacts.
> 
> FYI: Dysart's ended last season with a lot of pellets left in their warehouse. These Corinth pellets were the first to go when things picked up again in late spring. Let me assure you that the current tight supply is not what worries these guys. They are very happy with the current situation where they can sell all they can make and deliver. What concerns them is that everyone is stocking up on pellets now at whatever the cost, and their winter production will have to go into storage.



Did Dysart's purchase operating interest in a pellet manufacturing plant?


----------



## Titus

As far as I know, Dysarts does not have an equity relationship with the pellet manufacturers. Definitely they do not have a stake in Corinth, or they would have stuck with those pellets!


----------



## wberryment

I picked up 5 tons from Sams Club in Scarborough for $209.00 a ton about 3 weeks ago. They were going out the door as fast as they were coming in.
wayne


----------



## Res5cue

Titus said:
			
		

> All these insiders are regulars at Dysart's for lunch.



They do have good lunch, tho I was just there two days ago with the wifey and kids for breakfast, I had the kitchen sink. 

The driver told me they were getting the majority of there stuff from Athens now. Thats where my stuff came from because I ordered bulk.


----------



## pcill62

New one to this also... And Thanks for Every ones input
 July 5th Seen Vinny @ Lowe's. he had 1 stove left, So I purchased it. Just because..lol
  Got it to my garage, still in the box to date! and hope to get it in soon. 
I'm thinking of Making a large (10 ton +) holding area in my basement. and having it delivered by;   

http://maineenergysystems.com/Bulk_Pellet_Purchases.htm 

 ? Do I need an Airtight container if its dry and ventilated ?  Thanks


 Oh ya Today at Paris Farmers in Turner, it's about $298/ton Delivered... sorry no details

 B )


----------



## Titus

pcill62:

Not sure where in central Maine you are, but if you are around Bangor, you should probably just call Dysart's. They occasionally stop taking orders when they are too backlogged with delivery, but they open up again when they catch up. Maine Energy Systems is trying to get them to be the local pellet provider anyway. I'm not sure MES is even ready to roll yet. My understanding is they are still waiting for the Bosch units to arrive from Europe. 

Be sure your basement is really dry. Pellets and moisture don't mix. My grandmother kept leftover pellets in her damp and musty basement. The pellets started falling apart back into sawdust, and started to mold.

10 tons also takes up significant room. 1 cu foot = 42 pounds o pellets. So, 10 tons takes up roughly 480 cu feet.


----------



## pcill62

Thanks for that info Firestarter, again i'm new at this and trying to think ahead... I'm in Turner Area ...
Stove will be in the basement, so i'm thinking that Winter Storage of the pellets should be OK 
I'm thinking of building this container away from any walls and off the floor, along with a small fan(s) and/or a Dehumidifyre.. And think that could work, Please correct me if i'm wrong... I need any and all inputs... thanks

True Value (Turner) today: $249. cash and carry, Softwood... They said that soft wood gives out More BTU's.... I ordered 1 ton for now Due in Fri. 7-25 ...


----------



## ScoutIIman

Hi all,
I just had to let you guys know about a couple truck loads comming into Bangor Sam's club...not local pellets I know (but they are price right, if you ave a way to move them!)  They are "expecting" 84 tons delivered on Thursday and Friday Morning be there EARLY!  I paid $204 a ton on Friday and bought 8 tons (4 for me and 4 for my cousin) sore back!  I was at the store by 5:15 AM (with my camp chair) and I was 2nd in line...6 people bought 21 tons(about a dozen stayed probably another dozen left when they found out the first six would be buying them all).  Everyone else went home empty handed (that was me on Tuesday morning).  They are hardwood Penningtons.  NOW IF I JUST HAD A STOVE  We got "THE CALL" From Evergreen (our Harman dealer) with 2 tons in the cellar and I was cutting the plastic on the last 2 tons! BUMMER!  

I GOT NO STOVE ... BUT...I GOT PELLETS
-John


----------



## slls

I can't wait to see how the Pennington's burn this year, I may then buy a few bags just to try them out. Don't need any now.


----------



## Fire It Up

I run a Quad Castile and I would rather burn my dress shirts in my stove then Pennington’s. Plenty of pellets around as well as coming down the road. I wouldn't panic and buy a sub par product at this point in my opinion. Just my .02


----------



## NoMoreOil

Just curious - you say that you have burned 4 tons / year without a hiccup....  How big is your house ?  One story ?  Two ?  How warm do you keep it ?

This will be my first year.  I have a Quad CB 1200 

I don't know where in Central Maine you are - but 'plenty of pellets' does not exactly describe the Bangor-area.  I hope that there are more coming down the road.  I have 3 in my cellar, and 3 more on order from Dysart's.  I hope 6 is enough....


----------



## Fire It Up

My house is a tad bit over 2100 sq feet. Brand new open concept log style house, good insulation. 2 stories, 3 bedrooms, etc. Basically a large style cape. Far back rooms I don’t use much, so I shut the doors.  Stove is rated for 1500 sq feet, so I guess I’m clearly heating that. I have it on a programably electronic thermostat. 
Run it at 60 during the day, 68 when we are home. 4 tons a year. Don’t use the baseboard heat as I turn my furnance off, and only use it for hot water in the morning. Using almost no oil. .40 gallons a day. 

People are freaking out with pellets and buying more than necessary. I live outside Augusta and I have been just picking up a half ton here and there. Usually have 4.5 on hand for the season. I am seeing people that have never burnt a single pellet buying 8-10 tons. Foolish in my opinion. Everyone that is going crazy for pellets is just creating more panic. 

Been burning pellets for a few years and I never bought my pellets in the middle of summer. Most pellet burners I know in Maine just buy some in the fall, then through the winter. Never seen the hysteria like this year.


----------



## mkmh

NoMoreOil said:
			
		

> Just curious - you say that you have burned 4 tons / year without a hiccup....  How big is your house ?  One story ?  Two ?  How warm do you keep it ?
> 
> This will be my first year.  I have a Quad CB 1200
> 
> I don't know where in Central Maine you are - but 'plenty of pellets' does not exactly describe the Bangor-area.  I hope that there are more coming down the road.  I have 3 in my cellar, and 3 more on order from Dysart's.  I hope 6 is enough....



6 Tons is a LOT.
I burned 5 last year between 2 stoves running pretty close to 24X7. The Harman in my basement stayed on the very lowest setting most of the year, but the Hastings on the main level ran around midpoint. Altogether I am heating just under 2000 square feet with the two stoves. The only LP I burned last year was for hot water, and a small Rinnai unit in my son's room. 
The room where my St Croix stove is kept around 72...with most of the rest of the house around 67-70.
Not sure how big your home is, but it sounds like there is a good chance you'll carry over some pellets for next year.

It is going to be really interesting if the pellet manufacturers really crank up the production for 2009 only to find out that 1000's of new stove owners overbought...and have extra supply going in to next year. There could be some phenomenal deals on pellets next Spring.
Also, you wonder how the craigslist resellers are going to make out trying to gouge people this winter. My sincere hope is that new supplies will be coming on line in late fall and that the gougers out there will have to "eat" their pellets


----------



## Airjoe

Hello all,

We're new to the pellet stove world, our insert is installed but not fired up yet. Got a question for all you pros burning pellets here in Central Maine. As I read the threads I see people buying in bulk. I was warned not to purchase in bulk because the pellets are easily broken down by moisture. Should this be a concern? Is anyone burning anything but pellets? Our stove will do corn and a few other materials. Also without a truck I am not sure the best way to be purchasing. Any help for the beginner would be much appreciated. Thanks. 

Quadra Fire Mt. Vernon AE Insert.


----------



## Fire It Up

Joe, I wouldn't have any concerns about buying pellets in bulk. I have bought 3-4 tons in the fall or I have bought 10 bags at a time during the heating season. Both work, but having them on hand is piece of mind and easy. 

That being said you have to decide where you are goign to store them. Basements are fine if they don't get wet or really damp. I have a cheap humidifier going to keep the air 45%. No problems. 

Stove shops and manufactorers store pellets otuside, so they are not as fragile as some may think. 

My wife drives a Subaru Wagon and can get 15 bags home at a time. I can put 25 in my SUV. 

You can also go to Lowes or HomeDepot in Augusta and rent a truck from them for 19.99 for 75 minutes and use that to transport your pellets. You don't have to buy them from them, you can drive right to a stove shop, etc. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Airjoe

Thanks a lot. We have a barn, no where close to air tight, but dry enough. Certainly in the winter we expect the air to be drier than it's been this summah. My thought was to bring in a ton at a time in the barn and then transfer a few bags at a time to the storage bin we're locating near the fireplace. I bought my stove from The Stove Barn. At the time the buying process started we were being quoted $240 a ton through them. Now they can't get pellets and when they can it's $265. Where should I be looking to buy? I've heard Knight's Farm Supply and Springbook would be good places. Any more thoughts?


----------



## Fire It Up

Alternative Heating Solutions on Western Ave right almost across from Pat's pizza in Augusta, near the state house had many tons out front last night when I drove by. Athen's pellets. 265 a ton. 

Knights has a big list for waiting for the cheaper pellets, but has some expensive hardwood for 280 I think. 

Rocky's Stove shop in Augusta has been getting in a lot and that's where I have been buying mine. Gets weekly shipments. 

Home depot in Augusta had some the last time I went in. 

Get a list and a rotation and call around every couple days.


----------



## bisson

Joe in Maine said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> We're new to the pellet stove world, our insert is installed but not fired up yet. Got a question for all you pros burning pellets here in Central Maine. As I read the threads I see people buying in bulk. I was warned not to purchase in bulk because the pellets are easily broken down by moisture. Should this be a concern? Is anyone burning anything but pellets? Our stove will do corn and a few other materials. Also without a truck I am not sure the best way to be purchasing. Any help for the beginner would be much appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> Quadra Fire Mt. Vernon AE Insert.



We have a US stove bio-mass and a corn stove.  Corn burns great, we buy bulk last year was $125 a ton from farm in southern nh, but sure will go way up this year.
There used to be a co-op in maine to purchase corn from, think it was on the western part.  Good luck, we also mixed corn and softwood corinth pellets and had no problem.


----------



## Gayathri

It looks very interesting to me, The people may be having a clean look to this.

-------------------
GAYATHRI

Maine Treatment Centers


----------



## Richardin52

Lets face it, a lot more people will be burning pellets this year in Maine than ever before.  With the price of heating oil so high no one wants to run out of pellets especially after they have doled out $3,000. for a new stove.  So not really knowing  how much they need and if there is going to be a shortage, many people are opting to get their pellets now and not take the chance.  

Prices should come back down in the spring if not late winter.  It all depends on oil prices this winter.  The higher oil goes the more people will make the change.  If oil goes down a little, less people will change over and pellet prices may drop sooner than next spring.

I am heating apartment houses with pellets and I could not afford to be caught running out of pellets this winter so I have 11 ton on hand.  I worked at finding the best deal I could and got some other people who needed pellets involved and ended up getting 10 ton for $170./ton.  That was a one time deal for this year.  

Next year I plan on having a silo up and getting bulk.  By that time there will be enough people in Maine delivering bulk so there will be some competition in that market too.

All you guys that have made the change over should think about putting in some type of bulk holding system.  This will be cheapest way to buy pellets in the future and will be a lot less work too.

As far as I’m concerned I have made the change over from oil and I will never look back.


----------



## lessoil

I am hoping that the supply of pellets is not going to be an issue for years to come.
At the very least, we will have 2 ways to heat the house.
Whichever is cheaper is the one we can use.

I am looking forward to that hot air coming out of the stove and not hearing the furnace run!
When I had looked at the Quad's the dealer checked the temp of the air coming out of the stove.
It was up near 150 F.  Sounds good to me!


----------



## maria008

I have a stove full of ash in three days, rather than in two weeks, they put our a lot less heat and burn and start HORRIBLY!! Unfortunately I cannot take these pellets back to the store, so I have been mixing in 25% corn with the pellets to get them to burn even close to okay. So a word of advice from a friend, don't EVER buy Pennington pellets, its not worth it.
==========================================
maria

Maine Drug Treatment


----------



## twiddler

I purchased one bag of Pennington pellets at Homedepot, they look cheap. Lots of powder and they don't smell fresh. I'm guessing these pellets are made with garbage and sawdust.


----------



## cogger

tyru007 said:
			
		

> Anyone have suggestions for places to buy pellets in central Maine location?



I know I added this here last May but since I have added much more to the Maine DIr. and other /roots/ of the site. All are complete with links, address, phone and email

http://www.woodpelletfuel.org/find_pellet_fuel/Maine/


----------



## bluenoser100

Hi I just checked pellet prices at Springbrook here in Waterville Maine. They are selling a ton of hardwood pellets for $260.00 a ton thats 50 bags.  Making it $5.50 a bag.and $312.00 for soft wood pellets 60 bags. They are having a great deal of free delivery if you buy two or more tons and live I think in 30 mile radius. Would have to recheck the miles  but think it was 30...Want to warn anyone if first time going to burn pellets... They kept the room the stove is in liveable and its not a large room but the thermostat was in the room and it didn't kick in in time during that terrible cold week last winter and we lost several of our pipes froze and split. We moved the thermostat to another room this year live and learn. Also there is fine sparks from the outside pipes and the Englender place who makes the stoves said this was normal. Had a neighbour who phoned Fire dept 3 times on us for the sparks. Fire chief checked it out and told the guy to settle down it was standard for that stove. Hate neighbours who can't listen to you...


----------



## twiddler

Some sparks outside are normal, only problem is having to clean the siding every year.


----------



## anka

Ohara's in Rockland Maine 255 Barefoot, 245 Maine something or other.. 50 for local delivery 2+ tons. Sale through November.

Anka


----------



## bluenoser100

I didn't see any thing on my siding I was worried about that. The sparks can seem bad if any dry leaves or wood any where it is long shot but could ignite .... We didn't use ours all night long unless we were up as scared of leaving it on. So any one with questions about my thoughs on pellet stoves  ask  away  lol


----------



## slls

Anyone find Spruce Pointe pellets any where in central Maine, Marden's in Brewer had some last year.


----------



## SNAPMAN61

Knights Farm Supply in Augusta. Rolled 4 ton into my garage. Not sure if they will travel that far but give them a call


----------



## slls

Too far.


----------

